# Whats wrong with my rat? Shes shaking her head/ears.



## radlations (May 24, 2008)

I just noticed this after I tried introducing my two female rats. The bigger rat would "hump" and groom my smaller one.

And then my smaller one would shake her ears/head exactly like the rat in this clip.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9hJuleXr-aQ


----------



## SweetLittleDelilah (May 13, 2008)

That's what the girlies do when they are in heat. xD


----------



## OnlyOno (Apr 4, 2007)

lmao the music in the background of that one is hilarious.


----------



## collisiontheory89 (Apr 16, 2008)

Yeah, the little ratty is in heat


----------



## radlations (May 24, 2008)

Oh now both of my rats are doing it when one tries to mount the others.


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

that is normal female behavior. you will see this about every 5-7 days for a few hours, most often during the night. they are in estris, or rather, they are in heat. a cat yowls, a rat vibrates its ears and frog hops around. personally i prefer the rats' reaction over the cats. its at least quieter...


----------

